# Eva Marie is awful, just awful



## jarrett178 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did anyone see the way she slapped Jerry Lawler??? That was the worst slap I've ever seen. Did WWE officials find her at the strip club or something?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't care, she's amazing to look at.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That slap looked fucking awful. I think Lawler was actually stunned about how weak it was.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol? You saw her once for 2-3 mins and knock her down?

I feel bad for any future relationships or jobs you apply for in the future


----------



## jarrett178 (Jun 8, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I don't care, she's amazing to look at.


No she isn't. I miss Kharma, Jazz, and Jacqueline so much. They were the most beautiful WWE Divas.

Yes, Kharma. I like big black women.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Eva Marie has been about the only interesting thing on the show so far tonight.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

There are far better looking women in the company anyway. But this is the first I've seen off her so first impressions aside I'm going to hang in there a little longer.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

She looks amazing though. I'm really thinking she might make me quit Kaitlyn.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

I won't lie she is fine but she will probably be a really terrible wrestler like most of the Divas.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She gave the worst performance of the night in 10 seconds. That must be some kind of record. :stannis


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

Still fit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

She's really pretty... But Jojo? LOL.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Was it worse than the slap Nikki Bella did to Perez Hilton 2 year's ago?






Shit happens.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Lawler creeping on that JoJo bird was disturbing. She looks 12 years old.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

jarrett178 said:


> No she isn't. I miss Kharma, Jazz, and Jacqueline so much. They were the most beautiful WWE Divas.
> 
> Yes, Kharma. I like big black women.


:lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She gave the worst performance of the night in 10 seconds. That must be some kind of record. :stannis


Ehhh I'm pretty sure :axel had her beat a few weeks back.

She's looks great. Um... that's about all I have to say about that. I'm not expecting much else from her, or really any of the others they've picked up mainly for Total Divas really.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> She's really pretty... But Jojo? LOL.


Really? I though Jojo was the cuter one out of the two, maybe it's because the flaming red hair on Eva Marie is just ridiculous looking though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Who cares, she's hot.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Who cares


People who have standards.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

She'd get it in more holes than one. Thats all I'm gonna say.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I laughed my ass off when she did it simply because I know that was WWE's horrible way of trying to garner interest in the show.


JoJo is much better looking, though. Dat curly hair.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> Ehhh I'm pretty sure :axel had her beat a few weeks back.
> 
> She's looks great. Um... that's about all I have to say about that. I'm not expecting much else from her, or really any of the others they've picked up mainly for Total Divas really.


What has Axel done worse than.....that? Don't get me wrong, McGillicutty SUCKS, but there's NOTHING worse than bad diva acting. She might have had THE most wooden delivery I've ever seen, combined with the weakest slap ever in Lawler's face.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, Guys, Guys, I think we're forgetting the far more important part of the segment... dat nip slip, right dere


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

She was probably afraid she would slap Jerry into having another heart attack. unk2


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Of course, she's terrible, has no need to....no need to..







Damn. But yeah, no intention to see her wrestle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I like Jo Jo better. But I would assume Eva is better on the mic? I didn't watch the seg, but I know Eva stood up to Jerry, didn't hear it because I had it muted. So she basically had her moment.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I lol'd at the "Little Mermaid" remark Lawler made afterward.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I like Jo Jo better. But I would assume Eva is better on the mic? I didn't watch the seg, but I know Eva stood up to Jerry, didn't hear it because I had it muted. So she basically had her moment.


Is she's worse than Eva then God help us. It took Eva approximately one second after opening her mouth to sink into the 9'th level of promo hell.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

She's green. There's a difference.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Great body, but seriously, her skin is pretty bad, if you were watching Raw in glorious HD you'd know. 

Also her face is kinda funny, she needs a nosejob, or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asenath said:


> She's green. There's a difference.


Roman Reigns is green. Eva Marie is SHIT. Inexperienced or not there's a way to judge potential.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is she's worse than Eva then God help us. It took Eva approximately one second after opening her mouth to sink into the 9'th level of promo hell.


lol It's her first time, I guess, the Miz forgot his lines the first time didn't he? Did she like crack up on the mic or something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol It's her first time, I guess, the Miz forgot his lines the first time didn't he? Did she like crack up on the mic or something?


No, she just had extremely forced, wooden delivery, it was clear. Just really bad.

First time or not, you think they'd try to get these women ready for a major television segment. I don't expect her to be good but there's no way anybody should be that bad.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

She slapped Lawler and basically made herself in to a complete bitch and a potential heel then at the end of the segment, she smiled and waved goodbye to the crowd. I mean really, fucking really? Please leave the WWE immediately.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

apparently Eva and JoJo are very very very bad wrestling wise and need tons of help in that department.

as for this scene can't say didn't check it out, so can't say. Eva is mighty fine though


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

E N F O R C E R said:


> She slapped Lawler and basically made herself in to a complete bitch and a potential heel then at the end of the segment, she smiled and waved goodbye to the crowd. I mean really, fucking really? Please leave the WWE immediately.


Well tbf Lawler came off as a perv. :side:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Asenath said:


> She's green. There's a difference.


She is so green that she is yellow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll take Jo-Jo over Eva. Jo-Jo is my kind of girl.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

#ringrat was a hash tag bashing her. Lol'd to that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

E N F O R C E R said:


> She slapped Lawler and basically made herself in to a complete bitch and a potential heel then at the end of the segment, she smiled and waved goodbye to the crowd. I mean really, fucking really? Please leave the WWE immediately.


She should have pulled out a bottle of Jack and flipped off the crowd.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone believe this chick gives a shit about wrestling? Does she even know who Shawn Michaels is?

Reports are coming in that she's BAAADD, I mean, notice how she's not been in the ring yet? kind of bad.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good thing I watch RAW on YT so I can skip stupid segments and matches...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's retarded that she comes into WWE...to be apart of a Divas's show that doesn't need to exist because there is no division so wtf is shis show about?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...amk-org_shortfilms?search_algo=2#.Ue4xn42cdRo

I just seen the segment on dailymotion and I gotta say at 3:30, I didn't really have the mental capacity to comprehend what was going on but them bitches' faces more caked than Rick Ross at a pastry shop. And I agree with the OP, that slap was weak as fuck. If she was trying to slap the perv out of Lawler, she failed imo.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What has Axel done worse than.....that? Don't get me wrong, McGillicutty SUCKS, but there's NOTHING worse than bad diva acting. She might have had THE most wooden delivery I've ever seen, combined with the weakest slap ever in Lawler's face.


I've got to agree, for once. These new divas are terrible.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Eva was awful. The Segment was awful. The Diva show looks awful.

Please come back Lita.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I think she will improve in time, hopefully, but I loved that somebody finally called Lawler out on his creepy shit, so the girl is alright by me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't wait for this show to fail. It's so ridiculously terrible looking and the "Divas" featured on it have negative personality or charisma.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

She's hot, but her acting was...well, I'll just say that she'll fit very well on E!


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought the slap was intentionally nonchalant... as in "You're not worth my time or effort to even slap you properly". Maybe that's me giving her the benefit of the doubt!

Why did they give her that awful dye job though? She would look so much better without all that makeup and cheap hairdye. I thought she showed good personality. Much more so than the other new girl whose name I don't even remember or either of the Funkadactyls.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

What I don't understand is why use two Diva's who haven't had ring time or any time at that to train. You could have used one or two of the NXT diva's who are about to hit the main roster (say Paige and Emma) give them some TV time to get over with the fan's. Then debut them sometime in between or after the show. I don't understand why using two inexperienced Women is going to achieve.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks amazing!? She looks like any other girl who colors her hair so red it hurts the eyes to get some attention, I could see 20 versions of that looks just walking around in the city, that's a look for 15-20 year old girls.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bella Twins were mad that Eva Marie looked like them so they dumped a bucket of red paint on her head.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Personally I don't see how you can completely judge someone on two sentences. Yes this Total Diva's thing is going to be shit but give the girl a fucking chance, geez.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh, your Diva's character is "Bitch"? 

Huh.

That's a new one.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Very cookie cutter generic heel bitchy promo but she went further and had zero facial expression, just terrible.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

she isn't even hot give me AJ, Kaitlyn, Alicia Fox and Natalya divas who can actually wrestle and talk on the mic over her anyday


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Horrible mic skills, by all reports a horrible wrestler and a butterface. Can't wait till she debuts.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont even think she looks good especially not with the red hair she looks like trash. The other girl on the other hand UUUUHHM She was fine. That slap was like wtf moment of the year It looked like she was drunk or something and that nipslip easily worst this year. If I had it my way I would fire all of them except Natalya and maybe Naomi bring back Mickie James bring in Emma and debut Paige in a year.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> What I don't understand is why use two Diva's who haven't had ring time or any time at that to train. You could have used one or two of the NXT diva's who are about to hit the main roster (say Paige and Emma) give them some TV time to get over with the fan's. Then debut them sometime in between or after the show. I don't understand why using two inexperienced Women is going to achieve.


Maybe its because they are above that just like Aj and Kaitlyn. But then again so is Natalya well I hope she gets a good pay atleast.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty sure all the Divas are awful, just awful


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's kind of mind boggling that she and JoJo are being promoted as WWE divas, considering there is NO proof whatsoever that they can even Kelly Kelly - level "wrestle". They've never even shown up on NXT, even just in the background! And evidently neither one can act either, if last night was any indication. For all we know, they could just be streetwalkers that someone picked up and decided to pass off as a female pro wrestler like some fucked up, horrifying Pretty Woman parody. And they wonder why the divas division is shit. 

What's the over/under on how many Total Divas episodes actually see air?


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes that slap was awful however in the last few years most of the slaps have been lame


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> Yes that slap was awful however in the last few years most of the slaps have been lame


Apart from Vicky, she gave Brad one hell of a slap on SD.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

jarrett178 said:


> No she isn't. I miss Kharma, Jazz, and Jacqueline so much. They were the most beautiful WWE Divas.
> 
> Yes, Kharma. I like big black women.


:ti

They were all ugly, but hey each to their own.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Trying to be Maxine god I miss this hot ass bitch.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think the slap needed to be hard. Her character was trying to get noticed, not actually hurt Lawler.

I'll give her a chance, but she appears to have an uphill battle. She definitely needs to work on her mic skills. I haven't heard anything about her wrestling ability either, so she's probably never had a match in her life.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> all divas are awful now.expect aj lee and maybe kaitlyn/


Natalya? Tamina Snuka?

unk2


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Doc said:


> Lawler creeping on that JoJo bird was disturbing. *She looks 12 years old*.


:lawler Never stopped him before.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

It's going to take more than that slap to fight off the King


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Why does King get so much hate for being a dirty old man on this forum?

So whaaaat, he's just a bloke.

It would be more disturbing if he acted like a sexless robot IMO


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

Got a cool look, could use some mic work. Hey, she slapped Jerry Lawler. She didn't grow up in the business nor did she start in the Indys, she was probably terrified to hit him. With that said, Atleast there is someone different on a mic, not gonna attack her in ring skills until we see her. She's peaked my interest Atleast, but nothing to special, but she's not awful, she just started.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimshine said:


> Why does King get so much hate for being a dirty old man on this forum?
> 
> So whaaaat, he's just a bloke.
> 
> It would be more disturbing if he acted like a sexless robot IMO


Guessing you don't know about Lawler's past..


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I do know a bit about it Show Stopper but it ain't _that_ grizzly.

I see Lawler as a more Master Roshi type perv.


you want a real horror story look up Jimmy Saville (don't if you want to sleep at night)


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Everybody here is focused on Eva Marie's weak slap.

Meanwhile I was focused on *Brie Bella's left tit hanging out*. 



:ddp


Details Gentleman, Details!!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This thread is hilarious. They've brought these girls in to be reality TV stars, not chain-wrestling technical grapplers. I doubt either of them give a shit about the wrestling business or will ever even get in the ring, that's not the point, they're here to be TV personalities on the E! network. People complaining that they shouldn't be featured because they 'can't wrestle' is so funny to me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would drink her bathwater.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I was digging her bright hair until she opened her mouth. I think she may have been a little nervous, however. But Jojo is super cute and prettier, in my opinion. Eva has got that bitchy face like the Bella twins down to a T.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

x78 said:


> This thread is hilarious. They've brought these girls in to be reality TV stars, not chain-wrestling technical grapplers. I doubt either of them give a shit about the wrestling business or will ever even get in the ring, that's not the point, they're here to be TV personalities on the E! network. People complaining that they shouldn't be featured because they 'can't wrestle' is so funny to me.


They are signed to contracts and they were training in the performance center, of course they will get in the ring eventually. This tv show is just an evolution of the diva search contest, it's a way to get them noticed right off the bat but they will be doing the Bellas' jobs, hosting stuff and looking pretty but they will never be taken seriously as "wrestlers" like AJ, Kaitlyn, Paige and Emma, to name a few. As someone else said, the real divas are above that show, too bad Natalya and Naomi also got stuck there but hopefully they can make money off of it.

I don't get why some people think Tamina is any good. Maybe it's because she's not as good looking as the others and people think the reason she got signed is because she's a good wrestler.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

x78 said:


> This thread is hilarious. They've brought these girls in to be reality TV stars, not chain-wrestling technical grapplers. I doubt either of them give a shit about the wrestling business or will ever even get in the ring, that's not the point, they're here to be TV personalities on the E! network. People complaining that they shouldn't be featured because they 'can't wrestle' is so funny to me.


Why would anyone want to see this garbage on a wrestling show though? They act just like every other moron who has been on a reality show. There's nothing entertaining about what happened last night. The fact that they "don't give a shit about the wrestling business" is precisely the issue. Why is that funny?

What I have a problem with is people who let this stuff pass because "she looks hot". That's all it takes to satisfy a lot of people. It seems to be exactly what the WWE wants... for their fans to be easily satisfied with vacant models who never have anything to say or anything to offer besides what many deem "eye candy". It's boring.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> It's retarded that she comes into WWE...to be apart of a Divas's show that doesn't need to exist because there is no division so wtf is shis show about?


1st world problems.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Why don't you guys actually give her a chance? She isn't a wrestler, she hasn't gone through any wrestling training. She is solely there for Total Divas. No doubt they will shunt her over to NXT, and if the current track record prevails, she could become a pretty damn good wrestler, just like everyone else in NXT.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

She slapped lawler poorly, oh my god she cant wrestle, fire her, she was obviously only hired because she is DAMN SEXY that must mean she cant wrestle, just like trish and lita couldn't wrestle, GTFO.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I like her whole...haven't seen her do anything so I'm not judging her for no reason. That kind of shit is what led to slavery and all kind of bullshit. Get your mind right.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> She slapped lawler poorly, oh my god she cant wrestle, fire her, she was obviously only hired because she is DAMN SEXY that must mean she cant wrestle, just like trish and lita couldn't wrestle, GTFO.


When was the last time a "diva" has impressed us in the ring the same way Lita and Trish did? I mean models by the way, not women who had experience in training before being signed.

Plus, people act as though Trish was a virtuoso or something. She wasn't THAT good. I still remember her botching the bulldog almost every time. 

As for the person who brought up "NXT's track record", only Emma and Paige are quality workers there. To my knowledge, Emma was trained by Lance Storm and started wrestling as a teenager or something. Paige also comes from a wrestling family. Eva Marie is just some model from Beverly Hills. I doubt she'll be any better than Maryse or Kelly Kelly.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

NO! said:


> Why would anyone want to see this garbage on a wrestling show though? They act just like every other moron who has been on a reality show. There's nothing entertaining about what happened last night. The fact that they "don't give a shit about the wrestling business" is precisely the issue. Why is that funny?
> 
> What I have a problem with is people who let this stuff pass because "she looks hot". That's all it takes to satisfy a lot of people. It seems to be exactly what the WWE wants... for their fans to be easily satisfied with vacant models who never have anything to say or anything to offer besides what many deem "eye candy". It's boring.


I don't know, I don't watch reality TV, but a lot of people like the E! network. It's a way to get some 'mainstream' exposure for the company and boost the profile of the Divas. I don't care for it but it's a decent marketing strategy, it will probably make money, attract new fans and I don't really see a downside, I doubt there will be any future segments related to the show and if Eva Marie or the Bellas or whoever become big stars then they can maybe be used as valets or whatever to help get actual wrestlers over, it never hurts to have star power around. FWIW Goldberg didn't give a shit about the wrestling business either, I'm not sure why that really makes much of a difference if they do what they are supposed to.

And it's funny that WWE signs models and this forum is full of people complaining that they can't do German suplexes when that's clearly not why they are there. It's just a funny and predictable stereotype of wrestling fans.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

NO! said:


> When was the last time a "diva" has impressed us in the ring the same way Lita and Trish did? I mean models by the way, not women who had experience in training before being signed.
> 
> Plus, people act as though Trish was a virtuoso or something. She wasn't THAT good. I still remember her botching the bulldog almost every time.
> 
> As for the person who brought up "NXT's track record", only Emma and Paige are quality workers there. To my knowledge, Emma was trained by Lance Storm and started wrestling as a teenager or something. Paige also comes from a wrestling family. *Eva Marie is just some model *from Beverly Hills. I doubt she'll be any better than Maryse or Kelly Kelly.


And im sure that's what they said about trish, being a pessimistic, depressed, living in the past, criticising everything, judging everything before it happens type of "fan" is just stupid, how can you enjoy it that way? im not saying she's going to be amazing, but im at least going to give her a chance without being so close minded as to say...model? lol she's going to suck.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

James1o1o said:


> Why don't you guys actually give her a chance? She isn't a wrestler, she hasn't gone through any wrestling training. She is solely there for Total Divas. No doubt they will shunt her over to NXT, and if the current track record prevails, she could become a pretty damn good wrestler, just like everyone else in NXT.


The girls in NXT are good because they're mostly indie wrestlers. Paige, Emma, Bailey, Sasha Banks all have previous wrestling experience. Summer Rae is sort of good and she also had an athletic background, even being one of the faces of the lingerie football league. None of the models have been on the shows yet and there aren't that many models who actually become good. Trish is pretty much the only example and she was a big wrestling fan even before she was in WWE, in fact she joined a wrestling school before she had a contract.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> And im sure that's what they said about trish, being a pessimistic, depressed, living in the past, criticising everything, judging everything before it happens type of "fan" is just stupid, how can you enjoy it that way? im not saying she's going to be amazing, but im at least going to give her a chance without being so close minded as to say...model? lol she's going to suck.


Because there hasn't been a good women's division in, well, forever? The last time it was remotely interesting was about a decade ago. Clearly this propensity in signing models fails for the most part. I criticize it because I think it's the wrong decision. They should seek female talent that actually care enough about the act to pursue it with passion and not just get noticed because of their looks. 

It MIGHT be a decent strategy to do the show and everything, but that doesn't mean it has to be accepted. Not everything that's on television deserves appreciation for having an audience. If it sucks it sucks.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Watching this I realised...

...I just miss Maxine so fucking much.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

x78 said:


> FWIW Goldberg didn't give a shit about the wrestling business either, I'm not sure why that really makes much of a difference if they do what they are supposed to.


But I'm sure Goldberg started loving it when he began having millions in his bank account. These girls will make a tenth of what a main eventer makes, if they're lucky. That's not motivation enough for pretty models to hurt their bodies and be travelling constantly. If you don't love wrestling you will not get any good because you have to sacrifice time and your body to get good.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Poor promo, even a 7 year old can introduce himself in a better manner. Heard she's real poor in the ring, and yeah poor slap. And makeup, too much make up. This ain't Jersey Shore, cakeface.







Would still do though. 







*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jo Jo is much better looking.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

NO! said:


> Because there hasn't been a good women's division in, well, forever? The last time it was remotely interesting was about a decade ago. Clearly this propensity in signing models fails for the most part. I criticize it because I think it's the wrong decision. *They should seek female talent that actually care enough about the act to pursue it with passion and not just get noticed because of their looks.
> *
> It MIGHT be a decent strategy to do the show and everything, but that doesn't mean it has to be accepted. Not everything that's on television deserves appreciation for having an audience. If it sucks it sucks.


Their's pretty much always been a good division its just wwe don't care about it so they do nothing with it, before the AE when was their ever an outspoken obnoxious badass face of the company...never, that doesn't mean it was never going to happen, so saying, well its been shit for ages doesn't mean its always going to be that way.

As for the bolded part, im sorry but do you not watch NXT? 

and the last part is your own preference, just because you think it sucks doesn't mean everyone else does, I personally hate all that reality shit too but whatever, that shit is going to be on WWE programming for a long time to come so I just put up with it and accept it, eve marie is great to look at and we got a good nip slip, think positively and life is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

She's great to look at but she had zero emotion and I can't emphasize that enough *ZERO* emotion behind her performance.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> But I'm sure Goldberg started loving it when he began having millions in his bank account. These girls will make a tenth of what a main eventer makes, if they're lucky. That's not motivation enough for pretty models to hurt their bodies and be travelling constantly. If you don't love wrestling you will not get any good because you have to sacrifice time and your body to get good.


I don't think the intention is for them to become good wrestlers, that's kind of the point I was making. If you want to see 'women wrestlers' you've got AJ, Natalya, Paige, Emma, Kaitlyn, Summer Rae, Naomi, Layla, Tamina etc that can all go in the ring, these Total Diva girls are here for a different reason. They haven't been brought in to wrestle so getting upset over their lack of wrestling ability is just stupid.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

She probably hurt her hand slapping Lawler's plastic face.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Luckily I had recorded RAW last night and was able to fast forward this  dunno what's worse MizTv or divas trying to talk up their shitty scripted reality tv show.

By the sounds of this I'm glad I skipped it but disappoint I missed a nipple


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

First impressions she made was really bad. That slap speaks for it self. She ain't even that hot compared to so many divas past/present.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

All I can say is that segment was one fo the worst things in RAW history. She looked completely lost, like a fucking idiot with no clue about acting, which bodes well for her skills in wrestling, etc (ie everything other than looking pretty and not eating).

Stuff like this is just offensively bad. Train them how to be wrestlers, then debut them. Not only is it misogynist, it makes for fucking shit television. Hire people with TALENT, not dolls who can barely walk straight. Eva Marie is just another object to trot around to be stared at. They could've hired someone who actually can _do something_, be it act or perform in the ring, or hell, they could _teach her how to do something_, but that isn't what the WWE is about.

Counting down the days til Vince dies, I swear.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Divas don't even matter. But she's def the hottest one.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

x78 said:


> I don't think the intention is for them to become good wrestlers, that's kind of the point I was making. If you want to see 'women wrestlers' you've got AJ, Natalya, Paige, Emma, Kaitlyn, Summer Rae, Naomi, Layla, Tamina etc that can all go in the ring, these Total Diva girls are here for a different reason. They haven't been brought in to wrestle so getting upset over their lack of wrestling ability is just stupid.


I understand but my point is that they will get in the ring. The reality show is just the first step in their careers, after the show they'll become normal members of the roster, either on raw or NXT, and they will have to wrestle each other. 

Or do you think they'll simply disappear after total divas ends?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks like management has forsaken the Divas title for a crappy cookie cutter reality show. At least the Bellas are still hot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not even gonna get into how I think she'll be in the ring, but I won't kill her for last night. I'll chalk it up to nerves/not trying to go too far.

Edit: Agree with those saying JoJo is better looking. That fire red hair is just...uh uh


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> By the sounds of this I'm glad I skipped it but disappoint I missed a nipple


That will teach ya


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

She is beautiful so that makes up for her lack of talent.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

She looks like a third Bella twin. We don't need more of those bitches infecting the airwaves with their abysmal wrestling "skills."


----------



## doraForAll (Jul 23, 2013)

u bury her before seeing her wrestling

classic ICW basement dwaller


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll wait until I actually see her on the main roster wrestling or doing..... whatever they make the divas do when they're not being media whores.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

shes pretty hot so idc just needs to lose the red hair


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

doraForAll said:


> u bury her before seeing her wrestling
> 
> classic ICW basement dwaller


ICW? Did someone start a new promotion?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think we'll ever see Eva Marie wrestle. I see her more like manager at some point in her Diva career.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

jarrett178 said:


> No she isn't. I miss Kharma, Jazz, and Jacqueline so much. They were the most beautiful WWE Divas.
> 
> Yes, Kharma. *I like big black women*.


This is why I keep coming back to this horrid place.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

messi said:


> She is beautiful so that makes up for her lack of talent.


Go get a sports illustrated swimsuit issue.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

who cares if she cant wrestle ?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> who cares if she cant wrestle ?


Wrestling fans?

It'd be okay if she could act. Which apparently she can't do either. She is just a piece of flesh to look at. Pathetic.


----------



## TheCurtHawkins (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd give it a month before we here Triple H saying Eva Marie, Good luck in your future endeavors. :HHH2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

She's not even much of an attractive woman and her red hair looks fucking ridiculous.

I do expect her to suck, and I hope they don't push her to become divas champion.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

shes hot. i dont care about anything else.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

lets be honest here, wwe are trying to keep the men in seats rather than going for a piss break during a diva's match.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

7,9/10

Would bang.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Should've kept AUDREY Marie instead of this dumb bastard.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

shes got the looks shes a keeper


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I will say this for her, she showed charisma and that's something that most of the women just don't show. That being said, I wish she wasn't on a wrestling show. Would much rather see her on Dexter or something similar.*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

However short it was, it was probably the worst promo I've ever seen ANYONE give. I was literally cringing when I watched it, couldn't have been any more forced or wooden if she's tried. I appreciate it was her first time, but NO ONE should be that bad. That's not 'green', that was just shit. 

It was worse than 'Genesis of McGillicutty'. Yeah.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i didn't expect this thread to still be going on. She must be doing something right for everyone to care. I assume you'll all be watching Total Divas for her now :


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

It never changes.... I don't to be "that guy" but some of this thread proves that certain members of our internet wrestling community still stigmatize anyone with any outstanding physical features (giants, bodybuilders, models), assuming that they have a job because of their looks. Which may or may not be true. But come the fuck on, she's on television the whole of 3 minutes, you didn't like the way she slapped someone and now she's a piece of shit? What kind of thing is that to even call a human being? Chill out and give her a real chance ffs.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> It was worse than 'Genesis of McGillicutty'. Yeah.


woooooooah slow down there fella


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> However short it was, it was probably the worst promo I've ever seen ANYONE give. I was literally cringing when I watched it, couldn't have been any more forced or wooden if she's tried. I appreciate it was her first time, but NO ONE should be that bad. That's not 'green', that was just shit.
> 
> It was worse than 'Genesis of McGillicutty'. Yeah.


What the hell? She said all of two lines, come on son.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ the people who say she sucks, but she's hot. Then they'll be the same people who will say the divas suck or it's "bathroom break" time whenever there's segment with the divas

Why do u think it sucks? It's because of people exactly like you!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

What? If she wants to keep her job, she HAS to suck.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

The segment was awkward, but it was short and it was her first time on Raw so I'm willing to give her a pass. She was probably nervous. I mean, I know I would be in that situation. With that said, I think she showed some potential and I'm willing to give her a few weeks before I can judge. She's drop dead gorgeous too so that helps.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

14 pages for a three sentence promo? Can't wait to see y'all in the Total Divas live discussion thread!



xvampmanx said:


> lets be honest here, wwe are trying to keep the men in seats rather than going for a piss break during a diva's match.


This mentality is so dumb. Don't you all boast about going for piss breaks regardless? Make up your damn minds.



NeyNey said:


> Watching this I realised...
> 
> ...I just miss Maxine so fucking much.


#YellowRopesForever


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

totally agree, it was abysmal. It was made worse with the terrible acting, she really needs to improve based on that.

Don't buy the 'shes amazing to look at either'. She looks like a stripper and the red hair is ridiculous.


----------



## txdave38 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dumb pointless segment which generated zero excitement for their crappy E network show. Lawler got up and looked confused. IT was painfully awkward to watch. Ten years ago, the segment would have erupted into a full blown cat fight with some clothes being torn off. lol

Makes me really miss Molly Holly.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Trying to be Maxine god I miss this hot ass bitch.


So much this. THIS is the woman they should have focused their attention on - not AJ. Aside from Kat Waters, she was the best all-around female talent to come through in the last 10 years. This Eva is no Maxine - she's just no-talent, trash. Also, lol at JoJo...kid looks like she should still be in school.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2012)

I think Eva Marie is simply beautiful. I strongly recommend you giving them a chance before knocking them down and saying they're awful.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, you know what they say... "you only get one chance to make a first impression" - this girl blew hers.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Eva and JoJo seem to have been hired primarily for the show. If not that, then at least their careers depend on the show. If the show fails, I'm pretty sure we'll never hear of these 2 noob fucks again. If the show does great, expect one to be a champion. 

Either way. More women wrestlers please, less models. I don't give a fuck for a 3 minute match involving hair pulling, weak ass strikes and awkward bumps, tyvm. WHERE MAH GURL PAIGE AT.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hypno said:


> Eva and JoJo seem to have been hired primarily for the show. If not that, then at least their careers depend on the show. If the show fails, I'm pretty sure we'll never hear of these 2 noob fucks again. If the show does great, expect one to be a champion.
> 
> Either way. *More women wrestlers please,* less models. I don't give a fuck for a 3 minute match involving hair pulling, weak ass strikes and awkward bumps, tyvm. WHERE MAH GURL PAIGE AT.


But Vince doesn't give a shit about women wrestling... and if Paige has to rely on her promo "skills", then she's pretty much fucked.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

The bigger question is this: why are you people even watching, let alone paying attention to, a divas segment? And not just a divas segment, but _a non-wrestling one where they have to talk_. Is your time worth so little?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Eva Marie is awful standing up, she should get a tryout on her knees. I'm sure that would go MUCH better.

:vince2


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> The bigger question is this: why are you people even watching, let alone paying attention to, a divas segment? And not just a divas segment, but _a non-wrestling one where they have to talk_. Is your time worth so little?


The sad thing is - even though it was less than half as long, that segment apparently had a higher average rating, than the Punk/Heyman segment. Granted the Punk/Heyman promo had a lot more viewers at its peak, but that Diva trash, had a slightly larger average over it's four minutes of air-time.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

First off, Eva Marie is banging, having a chick that's just really hot on the show is a good thing.

Second, it was one promo, and her first time lol, give her a break. I have no clue if she can wrestle or not, but she didn't do *that* bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no straight male can dislike this woman


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

JOAL.COM said:


> no straight male can dislike this woman


I've seen much better - both facially and body-wise. Take the mandatory implants away, and she's got nothing worth seeing.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Shes terrible, cant act for shit and shes not all that. 

She looks more like a stripper than a wrestler.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I saw in another thread that she's really bad in the ring - so why make her wrestle? Seems like she would be the perfect valet. IMO that's always been a problem for the WWE, they get really hot valets that are over and put them in the ring and they stink up the joint. Paul Heyman and Zeb Coulter are managers, and they don't wrestle... so why does the WWE make some of the ladies do it when they shouldn't?


----------



## XyK22 (Jul 25, 2013)

She has the looks though that will entice the crowd. :vince


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I skipped the segment because I knew it would be awful and painful because its total divas. So I have nothing to judge the girl on.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> I saw in another thread that she's really bad in the ring - so why make her wrestle? Seems like she would be the perfect valet. IMO that's always been a problem for the WWE, they get really hot valets that are over and put them in the ring and they stink up the joint. Paul Heyman and Zeb Coulter are managers, and they don't wrestle... so why does the WWE make some of the ladies do it when they shouldn't?


I'd rather just have her fired. She's already made herself look like a complete tool. The perfect valet wouldn't be some one talentless and charisma void. Summer Rae is a good valet because she's actually talented. She's likable and doesn't have the acting skills of a stick.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

She needs a little :HHH2 :buried
And I don't get why people are saying she's so hot. She looks almost as bad as the Bellas, if not worse.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

"I'm sorry, Maria, but we're going to have to let you go."

"Why?!"

"To be frank, you insufficiently slapped Jerry Lawler on monday."

I'm not saying you're over reacting like all fuck, but stop overreacting like all fuck.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

jarrett178 said:


> No she isn't. I miss Kharma, Jazz, and Jacqueline so much. They were the most beautiful WWE Divas.
> 
> Yes, Kharma. I like big black women.


Jazz was fantastic, albeit not much looks wise. Her match with Jason in ECW was my favorite intergender match even over Beulah-Fonzie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

omaroo said:


> Shes terrible, cant act for shit and shes not all that.
> 
> She looks more like a stripper than a wrestler.


So she's like most of the women WWE employs


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*She's a redhead...a fake redhead I know, but because of my bias and my darn fetish, she can stay on my tv screen. She just needs to not talk or try to act.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What has Axel done worse than.....that? Don't get me wrong, McGillicutty SUCKS, but there's NOTHING worse than bad diva acting. She might have had THE most wooden delivery I've ever seen, combined with the weakest slap ever in Lawler's face.


Well you said she broke a record by giving "the worst performance of the night in 10 seconds" when imo McGuillicutty did exactly that a few weeks back with his little IN-TER-CON-TIN-EN-TAL CHAMP-I-ON promo. 

Some of these comments are amusing. It's pretty clear that her and that other diva were hired solely to appear on this show so it's reasonable to assume they can't wrestle (and based on reports that seems very likely). Well okay, they're going to be on a tv show so at least they should be able to act right? Nope, if her acting on RAW was any indication she's an abomination at that too. The slap had nothing to do with it. So she's really only there to look pretty, which, you know, you could find someone who looks good in plenty of other places.

I'm just not sure I buy all these defenders saying to "give her a chance" if she was a Bo Dallas instead. She had 15 seconds on a wrestling show to impress with her mic work (as she apparently can't wrestle) and was abysmal. 



doraForAll said:


> u bury her before seeing her wrestling
> 
> classic ICW basement dwaller



DWALLER


----------



## pipebombs (Jul 20, 2013)

While she may be awful in the ring, her body more than makes up for it


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

ITT: "I don't care, she's pretty"

Hopefully she won't be wrestling, aside segments for the quasi-reality show I won't be watching.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

jarrett178 said:


> No she isn't. I miss Kharma, Jazz, and Jacqueline so much. They were the most beautiful WWE Divas.
> 
> Yes, Kharma. I like big black women.


So you literally just admitted bias and still think your opinion is valid... in the same post...



The WORST part about that segment is them saying her name wrong, I think it was unintentional.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

^ I agree..


But she is a bonefide babe. So whatever


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

She's not that hot, IMO.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

She could be a valet, a backstage interviewer, the poster girl for the company who goes out on the road to promote the company. Have her in tag/6 tag matches so she doesn't have to wrestle too much. She's by far one of the hottest Diva's they have (anyone who say's she's not are crazy). They will find her strong suit even if she sucks at wrestling.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

You guys are making statements as if you have seen her wrestle... Her acting was aweful but she's the hottest diva, period. She's not my type either. I prefer Kaitlyn and Jo Jo, even AJ but the Bellas are ugly IMO and this girl has the Bella vibe.

This that being said she has the Jessica Rabbit red hair and the body to go along with it. She's great to look at and IMO I rather there be a good looking female on the screen that is so so acting instead of the ulgy bella twins being cunts.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

FIVECount said:


> You guys are making statements as if you have seen her wrestle... Her acting was aweful but she's the hottest diva, period. She's not my type either. I prefer Kaitlyn and Jo Jo, even AJ but the Bellas are ugly IMO and this girl has the Bella vibe.


She's hot but she's not hot... What?

I think people have seen her wrestle though. Not me personally, but I think they have.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Oxitron said:


> She's hot but she's not hot... What?
> 
> I think people have seen her wrestle though. Not me personally, but I think they have.


Yeah but she doesn't have to wrestle. She can be a valet to an new guy (gives her more time to learn her craft) maybe a backstage interviewer. She's be put on a reality show so WWE and E producers see something in her. Kelly Kelly couldn't wrestle and they threw the Diva's title on her. So lets not pretend they haven't put Diva's on Tv who couldn't wrestle.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Yeah but she doesn't have to wrestle. She can be a valet to an new guy (gives her more time to learn her craft) maybe a backstage interviewer. She's be put on a reality show so WWE and E producers see something in her. Kelly Kelly couldn't wrestle and they threw the Diva's title on her. So lets not pretend they haven't put Diva's on Tv who couldn't wrestle.


I agree, she doesn't have to wrestle at all.

...But I think I can handle her being bad at it because she looks fucking S-M-O-K-I-N-G.
























Someone needs to tell me how to use these damn spoiler tags.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

She could potentially make a good valet/manager if she can work on her acting. I don't think she's going to be on television for longer than 4 minutes a night if not, so I hardly see a problem.

Edit: ^ She looks pretty good.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Eva Marie is a model groupie plain and simple. I don't mind if she feuds with Natalya.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Idk what the fuck you saw.... 

When she kicked JR on the piper's pit tough enough promo it was amazing...I loved it when she floated out of the ring like the elegant beauty she is...well that's what I saw.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

she sucks


----------



## jarrett178 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> *So you literally just admitted bias and still think your opinion is valid... in the same post...*
> 
> 
> 
> The WORST part about that segment is them saying her name wrong, I think it was unintentional.


So saying I don't think that that girl is that good looking is admitting bias??? We all have our own types of people we think look sexy. Have several seats. I never admitted bias.



The WORST part about that segment is her shitty acting skills. It's enough shitty models already on the Divas Roster.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll admit she's very hot and has a good look overall but it does seem like she needs a lot of work in other areas especially if she's gonna compete in the ring at some point.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> She's hot but she's not hot... What?
> 
> I think people have seen her wrestle though. Not me personally, but I think they have.


I said she has the Bella "vibe" meaning she plays the bitch/antagonist role which is very unattractive.

Doesn't change that she's hot. And unlike the Bellas I am more likely to not change the channel if its Eva pulling the same stunts.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

jarrett178 said:


> So saying I don't think that that girl is that good looking is admitting bias??? We all have our own types of people we think look sexy. Have several seats. I never admitted bias.
> 
> 
> 
> The WORST part about that segment is her shitty acting skills. It's enough shitty models already on the Divas Roster.


The secondary argument you had about why you disliked her is because she's not good to look at (in response to another poster on the first page); comparing her to, what would loosely be considered, your fetish.



FIVECount said:


> I said she has the Bella "vibe" meaning she plays the bitch/antagonist role which is very unattractive.
> 
> Doesn't change that she's hot. And unlike the Bellas I am more likely to not change the channel if its Eva pulling the same stunts.


Oh so you meant her characters personality is unattractive? No problem then, I just didn't understand what you meant! :lol

Personally I like the bitch personality, as long as it isn't directed at me.



Brye said:


> She could potentially make a good valet/manager if she can work on her acting. I don't think she's going to be on television for longer than 4 minutes a night if not, so I hardly see a problem.
> 
> Edit: ^ She looks pretty good.


The bad part about female valets is that they never have a sexy attire. It's usually non-revealing dresses. :lol


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Griever11 said:


> I'll admit she's very hot and has a good look overall but it does seem like she needs a lot of work in other areas especially if she's gonna compete in the ring at some point.


that can come over time but you can start her of as a Valet with a mid card heel, seen as they are putting her on Total Diva's they will put her on TV straight away. Once WWE think she's good enough to be a in ring worker then have her break away from the valet position into been a singles wrestler.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

This girl will never be any good. She simply does not have the athletic requirements. I like her red hair but I don't find her attractive enough to look past her mediocrity.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you care so much about the "divas"? You know for a fact that those you fantasize about will never fulfill those fantasies. So why should you care about them?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

thaang said:


> Why do you care so much about the "divas"? You know for a fact that those you fantasize about will never fulfill those fantasies. So why should you care about them?


Why do you care about your life? You probably won't be what you fantasise to be.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly it was her first time on WWE Tv and was better than Kaitlyn (when she started to have to actually act in her feud with AJ). Other than that i know nothing about her wrestling wise or anything.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

It was gosh awful, we shall see if her and JoJo are worth anything. Neither one of them do anything for me.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

90 percent of current divas division cant wrestle anyway so whats your point


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

She's a poor-man's Maxine in almost every conceivable way. I don't see why everyone is jerking off to her in this thread...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> She's a poor-man's Maxine in almost every conceivable way. I don't see why everyone is jerking off to her in this thread...


Came in this thread to say exactly this, to me it looks liek they are going ot have her portray the same character (and not nearly as wel) as Maxine.

Its to bad they couldn;t make things work with Maxine, my guess is, Maxine is WAY more talented, and IMO better looking.

I am not gonna come in here and say Eva MArie is awful though after one on-air segment, but other than shes HOT, really not impressed so far.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

she had one line and a mini slap and she is already creating a buzz on the IWC hahaha, you cant really judge her from just that Little segment...


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

predator60 said:


> she had one line and a mini slap and she is already creating a buzz on the IWC hahaha, you cant really judge her from just that Little segment...


You only get one chance to make a first impression, my dear.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Eva Marie is sexy, just sexy :mangane


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Jojo can get the D, whoever that Eva broad is...no thanks.


----------



## Radha (Oct 12, 2013)

The first time I saw Eva Marie, I thought "damn, she's hot!". And then I heard her speak and I saw her wrestle, and I lost all interest. I don't care for people that are hot but not charming or talented...


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> Honestly it was her first time on WWE Tv *and was better than Kaitlyn* (when she started to have to actually act in her feud with AJ). Other than that i know nothing about her wrestling wise or anything.


Please never post on here again


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

thaang said:


> Why do you care so much about the "divas"? You know for a fact that those you fantasize about will never fulfill those fantasies. So why should you care about them?


Are you genuinely asking us "Why do you care about wrestlers on this wrestling show?". I don't know, maybe it's because I like wrestling? And shit wrestlers annoy me? Completely foreign concept, right?

And don't give me that "oh they're divas who cares about their wrestling?" bullshit, there's plenty of good in-ring talents among the females in WWE (even if you need to look outside the WWE to find the best women's wrestlers), and I don't buy that as an excuse.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Lolwweconfessions

:show


----------

